# Unsung Masterworks YouTube channel



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I found this interesting channel where a person lists
obscure works that he deems to be of great value:

https://www.youtube.com/user/UnsungMasterworks/videos


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yup, I know about that channel, the sci-fi epic pictures that accompany some obscure Dutch or Swiss symphony, and Eastern Europeans too. It's overwhelming to know all that music exists outside common knowledge! They're hit and miss for me. It's a lot of dedication to spend time getting to know those works. But dedication is the love I want to express! Those Raff symphonies paid off the most for me, and there are a few Russians in the mix. I might check out C.V. Stanford's symphonies, which I've heard rumored have similarities to Glazunov's.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I like several youtube channels like that. Composersbynumbers is one I'm listening to right now. I like Pastrychef's uploads. Even though he has strange taste in pictures to go with the piece, it is amusing.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> I like several youtube channels like that. Composersbynumbers is one I'm listening to right now. I like Pastrychef's uploads. Even though he has strange taste in pictures to go with the piece, it is amusing.


It is a bit worrying that most of what I see on youtube comes from a few uploaders.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Sloe said:


> It is a bit worrying that most of what I see on youtube comes from a few uploaders.


I went through a period where I was downloading copies of all public domain silent films because I knew how rare the files were. Silent films appear and disappear, sometimes with no copies on YouTube for years after they briefly appear. I imagine obscure classical recordings could be that way too.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> I went through a period where I was downloading copies of all public domain silent films because I knew how rare the files were. Silent films appear and disappear, sometimes with no copies on YouTube for years after they briefly appear. I imagine obscure classical recordings could be that way too.


The best is to enjoy while it lasts.
There is also a lot of classical music that does not exist on youtube.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I love that channel! It helped introduce me to a lot of works, back in the day. Like Gliere's 3rd.

One channel I loved was Hexameron, which posted a lot of late 20th century piano music. I think they had to stop uploading because of copy-write violations. Shame.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like it too. I still have a lot of "standard repertoire" to listen to but because of this channel I may have already listened to more obscure symphonies than symphonies that everybody here and their mother knows.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

This channel is where I found the Amy Beach piano concerto and symphony in E minor. The only bad part is that there is no performer information.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

bharbeke said:


> This channel is where I found the Amy Beach piano concerto and symphony in E minor. The only bad part is that there is no performer information.


There is, at the beginning of each video.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Der Leiermann said:


> There is, at the beginning of each video.


I see it now, but it takes a long time to see it all the way it is presented now. I much prefer to have it in a single slide at the beginning or in the description of the video. The latter option makes it more searchable on YouTube, too.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Just one of the many excellent classical music channels on youtube. Also regarding the Hexameron channel, last time I looked this channel was still there. Hope it stays there!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Great Channel...The founder has two more under the moniker of Kuhlau Difeng...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> I love that channel! It helped introduce me to a lot of works, back in the day. Like *Gliere's 3rd.*


That be hot stuff! Humongous symphony-poem of epic scope. Scriabin's symphonies are also on that channel.


----------



## SayMozart (Nov 26, 2013)

Try this channel too: KuhlauDilfeng2


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SayMozart said:


> Try this channel too: KuhlauDilfeng2


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

...and now it's down. again. probably permanently this time.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Does anyone have a list of what was on there? Maybe much of it is available through Spotify?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Sloe said:


> The best is to enjoy while it lasts.
> There is also a lot of classical music that does not exist on youtube.


This takes the approach that culture is done for us, and that we just take from the providers. That's one theory. The other theory is that "heroes" do great things which allow culture to get out to the people against all odds.

Obviously, it could have lasted if people easily downloaded it and duplicated it in another channel. I am not aware of the copyright status of these things. It seems that money is going from the pockets of artists to big corporations.


----------

